# three guys what to do? please advise!



## Loveisconfusing (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, this maybe long so please forgive me, but advise would be very very very greatly apperciated. 

So first off there is...well lets call him Eric. I dated him for 2 years after meeting him at Prom. I loved him terribly much I did everything I could to make him happy, but he was addicted to weed and partying. I left him after I moved from town and things got worse argument wise. So I thought things were through between us so I started trying to move on. (21 yrs old)

That's when I met let's call him...Justin. I was living alone at the time so Justin asked me to stay with him seeing as how we both just needed a roomie and some one to cuddle with to make life easier. I've never in my life done this before, but it wasn't bad at all. We had our diffrence and our fights, but I always had my appartment to run to if we needed time appart. I don't really have feelings for Justin, but he is my good friend. (24)

On top of all this I've recently met a man named..Pat. He's a good guy, no drugs, catholic, and he is also a co-worker... I don't know him that well and he doesn't talk much, but he says he's as emotional as I am..(ie sad one min happy then next)

The problem is I don't know what to do I still have some feelings for Eric, and he for me, but of course my dad HATES him. Plus he's cleaned up and is changing alot for the better, but still.. Justin likes me, but I don't feel the way for him. Pat seems like a great guy, but its a big risk. WHat do I do how do I know what to do? Should I go back to Eric and try to repair things or start with Pat? An advise on love would be wonderful, grandma's you just need to play the field didn't help at all, but I am sorry to have to ask everyone here to do my mothers job...
Friends are good to, I don't bite..


----------



## Tootles (Mar 29, 2008)

Is Eric the type of guy that you would like to marry and be with for the rest of your life until you die? Or do you see yourself with Pat? ..... I will then be able to cast my vote!


----------



## Loveisconfusing (Mar 29, 2008)

Tootles said:


> Is Eric the type of guy that you would like to marry and be with for the rest of your life until you die? Or do you see yourself with Pat? ..... I will then be able to cast my vote!


Well, Eric is kind of I mean he has some odd things about him I don't like ie he's a bit of a red neck and he's not able to remember due to an accident, he's hard to talk to, but I always thought I could you know live with it....I don't know pat really well, but there are diffrences. You know what I mean?:scratchhead:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin sounds like the best choice but without the attraction to him it is all for nothing, so my vote would be C Neither, give yourself some time away from a steady, go on a few one shot dates and enjoy being yourself. Never date if you are on a rebound and never date a guy if you feel like you are settling just to have someone.

draconis


----------



## Tootles (Mar 29, 2008)

Loveisconfusing said:


> Well, Eric is kind of I mean he has some odd things about him I don't like ie he's a bit of a red neck and he's not able to remember due to an accident, he's hard to talk to, but I always thought I could you know live with it....I don't know pat really well, but there are diffrences. You know what I mean?:scratchhead:


OK....I think move on from Eric....either give Pat a try or don't date at all.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Move on from Eric. It didn't work the first time, there is no reason for it to work now.

Justin is a friend. Leave it at that.

You don't know Pat, so, go out with him, and find out what he is like, then you can decide.

Otherwise I suggest you get yourself down to your local nightclub or whatever and see who else is out there..


----------



## True Blue (Feb 29, 2008)

Girlfriend you are young, single and you've got your whole life ahead of you. People come into our lives, we enjoy their company, the relationship serves the intended purpose then you we move on. That's the beauty of being single. I totally agree with Draconis. Forget Eric that's the past, your relationship with Justin has served it's purpose, move on. Never get involved with a co-worker, if things don't work it could make the workplace a very unconfrotable place to be in.

Have a good time and enjoy your freedom. You'll know when the right guy comes along.


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

Excellent advice from Stav there, exactly my thoughts. If Erik wasn't the guy for you, then he still won't be the guy for you. Justin sounds like a nice chap but if there's no attraction then it's not promising. No-one is asking you to marry anyone here, so go out wiht Pat, test the waters so to speak, and see where it leads you.


----------



## sweetp101 (Mar 13, 2008)

You are young. Live you life to the fullest before committing yourself.


----------



## happilymarried67 (May 7, 2008)

stav said:


> Move on from Eric. It didn't work the first time, there is no reason for it to work now.
> 
> Justin is a friend. Leave it at that.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------

